# Hot Tub Hook Up Questions



## aguamarina4u (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Board, (location - California)

We are anticipating the delivery of our Hot Spring
Envoy SPA and planning the electrical work.

The owners manual states that the waterproof conduit
connects to the IQ 2020 control panel using a 3/4"
liquid tight flex conduit fittings. The cable run
(through water tight plastic conduit) between the GFCI
30/20A breaker box and the IQ 2020 requires four #10
AWG wires and two #12 AWG cables, the local code
states that the conduit cannot be filled by more than
40%.

So my questions are:

1) Would these 6 wires occupy < 40% of a 3/4" conduit?
(I was planning to use 1" conduit but am concerned
that I will have a problem connecting it to the SPA)

2) What size conduit have other Hot Spring owners
used?

3) Is there some kind of waterproof reducer I can use
to get down to the 3/4" size that the control box
calls for or will a 1" conduit also fit the IQ 2020
controller?

4) We plan to use THHN cable in the watertight
conduit, I read that multi strand is best for this
application because its compressible when you tighten
down the screws, is this good information?

5) We plan to use 6/3 Romax cable for the run from the
main breaker box to the GFCI 30/20A breaker box, does
anyone know what gauge the solid earth wire is on this
type of cable? (the Hot Spring spec calls for #10
AWG).

Many thanks in advance...appreciate any reply


----------



## petey_racer (Apr 24, 2007)

Considering you legally fit 10 - #10THHN conductors in 3/4" Liquidtite, your seven is fine.

The rest of your plan seems fine as well.
6/3NM has a #10 ground.

Remember, you can ONLY use the NM cable for the inside wiring portion of this circuit.


----------

